# Main > News >  Story Realms

## Djekspek

Hi all, I'm kind of 'down-under' at the moment but I've been spending my time on a board for a game. 

I know there's many members who (want to) play an RPG with their kids and I really think this game is awesome for that (ok, I'm a bit biased  :Smile: . As a GM I always tried to keep rules loose and throw in fun/weird objects just to see how creative the party would handle. This resulted in the most memorable / fun RPG nights. In my opinion Story Realms creates the perfect setting for this playstyle. 

Anyway... what about the map. I'm creating the 22x22 inch board with a loads of details visualizing the world of Storm Hollow where the action takes place. Below you can find a WIP sample of the board (just a small piece of the board). There's more on Boardgame Geek. If you want to read more about the game you can check the following links.
- Boardgame Geek
- Escapade Games
- Little Metal Dog Podcast

Soon they will launch a Kickstarter and I'll post an update. I really hope this gets funded as the team developing this is SO passionate about the game, it makes working with them a real treat.

cheers, DJ

----------


## DevinNight

That is a beautiful map. Your choice of colors and the way you rendered it is great. Looking forward to hearing about the kickstarter.

----------


## Sapiento

Stunning piece!

----------


## HQCosTheta

So pro, dude!

----------


## Djekspek

Thanks guys! Must say that the art director (Dann May) is a blessing to work with, as he really helped shape the map. I just learned the kickstarter has launched  :Very Happy:  It all looks so great, I'm really proud to be part of this. Possibly later I can post more details on the board/map, but for know you can check out Story Realms at Kickstarter. cheers! DJ

----------


## ravells

Just beautiful! Your illustrations are just becoming faultless.

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

Its stunning, again and again, your maps inspires me.

----------

